# Could I have Lyme Disease?



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

I am awaiting back test results from a Lyme test, I have a lot of the symptoms of Lyme...plus hypo symptoms. Does anyone else have hypo that was caused by lyme?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I have Lyme Disease but I was a thyroid patient many years prior to getting bitten by an infected tick. A deer tick actually. Let us know when your test results come in.

To my knowledge, Lyme Disease does not cause hypo but.........................it can make you mighty sick. I know that I was and truth be told, I don't believe I will ever be the same as it left me w/Lyme Arthritis.

If I can help you, I will.

Hugs,


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

What symptoms make you think you may have Lyme disease???


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

FYI -- you probably already know this, but the usual test for Lyme only detects a few different strains, IIRC. There are quite a few more floating around out there, and there is more thorough specialized testing ("CD57", etc.).


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Maybe lyme disease, my symptom list....

Joint pain, wrists, and knee

back pain and stiffness

Neck and head pain

difficultly concentrating

light and sound sensitivity

off balance or tippy feeling

insomnia

hard to remember names or word search

depression

anxiety

motion sickness

loss of libido

work decline

tingling in extremitites

heart palpitations

loss of coordination

attention/concentration problems

brain fog

speech difficulty (slurring)

hypothyroidism

low body temp

chills or shakes when hungry

hard time driving


----------

